# How far can you cast your spinner??



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

I dont know if anyone will try this but it would be interesting to get a little comp going! Something simple. How many yards can you cast a 2oz sinker inside a tennis ball with Spinning equipment. Also include what kind of rod you used and what pound test line! Get a fairly accurate measurement if possible and be honest! I know there will be a difference bettween an 8 or a 12 ft rod but how much is the question! opcorn:


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

why deos it have to be inside a tennis ball?
I'll give an answer. Awhile ago i did an evaluation on the black mamba and my 2oz distances are as follows: 405ft, 418ft, and 455ft with 10lb braid and 380ft, 385ft, and 401ft with 20lb braid. now if i had to guess what i would hit with a tennis ball i'd say half of these distances.


----------



## Silver Bullet (Sep 11, 2012)

I'd like to get in on this, but my crappy Penn Torque guides cracked again!!! Looking for a 4-10 oz replacement right now...


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

A tennis ball because it has a good bit of wind resistance and they will all be the same size. I will report back when I can get the field measured and get after it.


----------



## jcallaham (Jan 1, 2009)

I have done tests with my cast pro 11' 2 t0 5oz . my #'s aren't as good as Mr Edwards . but I was consistantly in the 300' range with shimano 4000 size spinner and 15lb test braid.
with an abu 5500 and 12lb mono, just a tad farther, maybe 5 yards, all with 2oz bank sinker and a little piece of gulp fish finder rigged


----------



## cwooten5 (Dec 8, 2012)

I have the Tica 4-10 oz., 12 foot that I love. Real heaver, bro. With my Akios 656 CTM magged with no centrifugals, ceramic hybrid bearings, 50 lb. Big Game shock leader, and 14 lb. Suffix high-vis, it will send 6 oz. basically to the moon. I have also ordered the PMR 4th bearing upgrade which works fo Abus too, BTW (under the left side cap against clicker end, comes with modified brass bushing) and have high hopes.


----------



## cwooten5 (Dec 8, 2012)

Sorry, I forgot that this was for spinners. My bad!


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

roostertail said:


> I dont know if anyone will try this but it would be interesting to get a little comp going! Something simple. How many yards can you cast a 2oz sinker inside a tennis ball with Spinning equipment. Also include what kind of rod you used and what pound test line! Get a fairly accurate measurement if possible and be honest! I know there will be a difference bettween an 8 or a 12 ft rod but how much is the question! opcorn:


This is well documented... google "fisherman's casting tournament"...spinners w/ braid do very well!


----------



## rustwil (Feb 29, 2004)

I first met Mr. Edwards at a Neil Mackellow clinic several years ago. He is absolutely terrific with a fixed spool outfit. Also a great beach fisherman


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

How far can you cast your spinner??............Far enough to go where I need it to go.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

rustwil said:


> I first met Mr. Edwards at a Neil Mackellow clinic several years ago. He is absolutely terrific with a fixed spool outfit. Also a great beach fisherman


Yeah he gets lucky every now and then.


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

After reading some of the post, casting "basically to the moon" would have to be a new world or even a universe champion. Did not know a reel could hold 238,900 miles of line. How long does it take from take off to land on the moon? Is aim crucial? How long does it take to reel it back in? What kind of fish do you catch on the moon? WOW


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

saltycaster said:


> After reading some of the post, casting "basically to the moon" would have to be a new world or even a universe champion. Did not know a reel could hold 238,900 miles of line. How long does it take from take off to land on the moon? Is aim crucial? How long does it take to reel it back in? What kind of fish do you catch on the moon? WOW


Well for reels you use a 64/0 with revered polarity rare meteorite magnets, black rocket fuel, and a specialized momentum activating teloscoping rod. Aim is quite crucial, other wise you will end up beaning a stray alien. From take off to landing, usually you can usually smoke about half a pack of tahoe menthols and drink a beer or two. For the reel in, one of them elictricall kadoodle hoppers helps alot, takes close to the same time as the cast


----------



## AKrichard (Jan 3, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> Well for reels you use a 64/0 with revered polarity rare meteorite magnets, black rocket fuel, and a specialized momentum activating teloscoping rod. Aim is quite crucial, other wise you will end up beaning a stray alien. From take off to landing, usually you can usually smoke about half a pack of tahoe menthols and drink a beer or two. For the reel in, one of them elictricall kadoodle hoppers helps alot, takes close to the same time as the cast


The 2013 Intergalactic Space Casters Association has made a new ruling. Sec.3453 art.5b Due to the line interfering with Alien space navigation, satellite traffic, Intercontinental airlines, military drones, Canadian geese migration, and the birds of Capistrano, line used, will only be enough to send the weight into orbit. A RFID chip will have to be installed in the weight to make proper determination of it's subsequent landing on the moon or any other known target(see Sec. 89388 for definitions of "known Target".)


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

AKrichard said:


> The 2013 Intergalactic Space Casters Association has made a new ruling. Sec.3453 art.5b Due to the line interfering with Alien space navigation, satellite traffic, Intercontinental airlines, military drones, Canadian geese migration, and the birds of Capistrano, line used, will only be enough to send the weight into orbit. A RFID chip will have to be installed in the weight to make proper determination of it's subsequent landing on the moon or any other known target(see Sec. 89388 for definitions of "known Target".)


Dang it i just respooled


----------



## roostertail (Jul 7, 2012)

Well every time this thread gets a post it reminds me I never posted what I could do. :redface: This afternoon I tried it a bit and with a 9 foot Quantum blue runner rod which is rated 1-4oz I paid $20 for when I started surf fishing. Using 20lb mono and no shock leader I casted 58 yards with 2oz inside a tennis ball. Not a lot of practice or anything with this setup just had to get this off my shoulders!


----------



## saltycaster (Apr 14, 2008)

OK, Since I can not cast to the moon...Shortly after joining this site, I went to a cast-a-muck thinking who throws in a field? Rude awakening!!! I never even got my spinners out of the car or threw any thing at all...way out of my league. Within a few weeks time I was in a field slinging lead in which my cast with a spinner--Daiwa Emcast and 11 ft Eliminator 20lb test was 75 yards. Now with better technique probably just a little further with a spinner....Rainshadow 12'6" helps as well. I do throw Abu 6500 for fishing further, although I have not measured in the field. Field throwing with non-fishing setup Abu 5500 is around 600 ft. (Very-very short of those who were teaching me several years ago.)


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

youve been practicin


----------

